# Is anyone familiar with Swag poodles (Minnesota)?



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

Is anyone familiar with Swag poodles (Minnesota)? | Swag Poodles

Breeder, Terri Meyers is listed on Twin Cities Poodle Club | Members' Pages - Twin Cities Poodle Club

Dam of current litter is Ch Brighton Irish Lace (Emma) but sire isn't listed | Swag Poodles - Puppies

Thanks in avance for your comments.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Would definitely call Teri and speak with her about the litter.


She is a PCA Member and is held to a VERY high standard - both written and by her peers - as well as a respected handler. 


No worries that you'd be dealing with a BYB or Miller - that is for certain!!!!


Best Wishes!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love the Origen of the swag name. Let us know how you make out.


----------

